# Ph red cabbage test



## lucecp (Sep 8, 2015)

I was running the ph test using red cabbage on 3 of my soaps today. If it turns green it's lye heavy and if it turns blue it is balanced. Mine turned a blue-green... Do you think it's safe to use?



(The one in the middle is greener than the picture shows.)


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Lucecp!

Have you zap-tested the soaps? That's a much more reliable indicator of whether or not a soap is safe to use. A soap can have as high of a pH of 12.35 and still be safe (Jonson's Baby Oat soap has a pH 12.35 for example according to a test carried out by a dermatologic study and mentioned in the book, 'Scientific Soapmaking'). 

Unlike a pH test, a zap test will immediately tell you if your soap has any unreacted lye in it.

For what it's worth, here's the color chart that I have in my notes in regards to the Red Cabbage Juice test:

pH 1-2 pink (acid)
pH 3-4 dark red (acid)
pH 5-6 violet (acid)
pH 7-8 Blue (neutral to base)
pH 9-10 blue-green (base)
pH 11-12 greenish yellow (base)

Since lye-based soap is alkaline, it will always test out on the alkaline side of the pH scale (most soaps fall somewhere between 9 and 11.5), which with the cabbage test can show up as blue or green or any combination two, with maybe even a little yellow thrown in at times. While the test is good for telling you whether a substance is an acid or a base, it really won't tell you if your soap is safe to use. At most, it will tell your soap is alkaline, but that's something we already know since lye-based soap by definition is an alkali salt of a fatty acid.

I recommend doing the zap test instead.


IrishLass


----------



## hozhed (Sep 8, 2015)

I raise a lot of purple cabbage in my gardens. Didn't know you could use it in soap making/testing


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 8, 2015)

Just in case someone thinks about trying it, don't soap with cabbage juice. The smell NEVER goes away, smelled like rotten cabbage leaves for months, Finally tossed the nasty stuff.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 8, 2015)

This is not directed against you, MM, please don't take it that way.  I just never understand why people don't zap test for safety.  It is so easy, free, and much more idiot-proof (tested against me!) than anything else ...


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 8, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> Just in case someone thinks about trying it, don't soap with cabbage juice. The smell NEVER goes away, smelled like rotten cabbage leaves for months, Finally tossed the nasty stuff.


I cannot begin to imagine how gross that smelled. My daughter wants me to make a garlic soap...doesn't sound to pleasant to me either


----------



## hozhed (Sep 8, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> I cannot begin to imagine how gross that smelled. My daughter wants me to make a garlic soap...doesn't sound to pleasant to me either


 


Well, if a clove of garlic can ward off evil spirits,  stands to reason a good ,strong garlic soap would make the devil himself run like hell............lol


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Sep 8, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> I cannot begin to imagine how gross that smelled. My daughter wants me to make a garlic soap...doesn't sound to pleasant to me either



Oh, I don't know, maybe if you throw in some tomato , a little basil... 
Sorry were we talking about soap?:shifty:


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 8, 2015)

hozhed said:


> Well, if a clove of garlic can ward off evil spirits,  stands to reason a good ,strong garlic soap would make the devil himself run like hell............lol





MrsSpaceship said:


> Oh, I don't know, maybe if you throw in some tomato , a little basil...
> Sorry were we talking about soap?:shifty:


Just might get me thinking, maybe a garlic tomato soapie . Think it will scare away this HOT weather we are having. Sorry a little detour from the original post. It was your fault Obsidian you brought up soaping with cabbage :crazy:


----------



## hozhed (Sep 8, 2015)

If it chased away the hot weather we are having in Maine I would make a 100 lbs of it. I am sick of this heat. Give me 10 foot snow drifts and a snowmobile over this any day of the week!


----------

